# KOOKS axle-back



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

my new axle back exhaust- no headers or catless mids yet....sounds better when you're driving it-

YouTube - Kooks axle-back exhaust


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That sounds nice and mean! :cheers


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks man,

It's got the bark- Now i'm looking to add the bite!!


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

I am also running Kooks axlebacks. Love the deep bass sound.


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

yea, it's great sounding in the driver's seat. I ran the car with a buddy and his s/c impala. next day he told me how bada** it sounded on the expressway.


----------

